# "the Watch Zipper"



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just been offered these by a supplier and been told that they will not be sold to any other dealer.

"The Watch Zipper is an attractive and rugged zip holder for wristwatches up to 44mm diameter. It is useful when travelling and for storage of watch collections."

They are great, I'm putting all my personel watches in them as they take up so little space and I can get lots more in the safe.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

..........


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like a good idea Roy: I can certainly see me owning a couple.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I like them Roy.

what's the strap on the "4" ? It looks great


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chrisb said:


> I like them Roy.
> 
> what's the strap on the "4" ? It looks great
> 
> ...


The strap is an Italian leather sample that I was sent.

I was sent two if you want one Chris let me know.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And with even enough room for a Swiss rubber!!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Been using these for a while and can confirm they are excellent indeed. Any idea of a price, Roy ?










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> And with even enough room for a Swiss rubber!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like fancy cases for dildos.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are Â£4.95 each.

I'm on my way to Ann Summers to see if they want to buy some.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

They look like cases for very small guitars or similar musical instruments


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Been using these for a while and can confirm they are excellent indeed. Any idea of a price, Roy ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice Sub Ian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They look OK, I may have to put some labels on so I know what's inside.









Or sell some watches.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

lol, Id like some for watches - when will they be available from?... you gonna do a discount for multiples of 10 etc Roy!







I assume they do neoprene for dildos? I'll get me coat...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

"discount" ? Sorry Jon I have no idea what that means.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt it a kind of choccy biscuit ?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee... If I could be arsed Id give you a dictionary definition...
















Think these are really cool actually. I wonder if the same people will eventually make a sort you can zip togher or maybe one that stores 4 or 8 etc... just the think I think I need for travelling etc.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Isnt it a kind of choccy biscuit ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes I see, free choci biscuit with 10 or more ordered.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have seen some Jon that hold this amount of watches but they are very expensive. I was offered a leather 4 watch holder for Â£140 trade price.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You mean like this one?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'm on my way to Ann Summers to see if they want to buy some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The trouble is that the one Jason shows probably takes up as much room as eight of these single zippers. I have a twelve watch box and never use it because of the room it takes up in the safe, these single zippers are ideal for this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its true, it is a bit big for just 4 watches, I think Ill get some of Roys dild...Watch holders as well


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Quite like the look of that Jase, but Roy is right that these zippers are a must have! I only now need to work out how many I need... lucky for me I cant count!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Make sure it's less than 10 Jon, the kids just ate all the biscuits.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I could do with one of those for when I`m working nights as while I have to use my Glycine `Night Watch` when I`m doing my rounds, I like to wear some thing else the rest of the time just for a change









OK this is just anexcuse to take more then one watch to work


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 24, 2005)

I got one quite similar to that (Roy's not Jason's) with my Marcello-C


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Roy said:


> Make sure it's less than 10 Jon, the kids just ate all the biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of em?! you need to feed em more often Roy! And you almost had an order for 10... ahh welll....


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

They look good Roy, when will they be available?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what a good idea!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

They are very nice Roy







Good price too. I'll take 10 please.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd definitely be interested in a dozen or so


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some coming today or tommorow and then another batch next week.

They should be on the next update either Tues/Wed.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cruel, cruel......................just back from one's hols and will have to simmer on an update


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Update? Woooo hoooo


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm adding them to the site now, you know what that means.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and Hawkey's on line!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet update Roy, as usual Im praying my will power holds out on various items on there... Sunto especially... until someone pips me at the post to place an order!









Just athought Roy, but why not put a link in the thread when you do an update... it will save us all frantically clicking on the RLT banners above and then clicking on the update line...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> Sweet update Roy, as usual Im praying my will power holds out on various items on there... Sunto especially... until someone pips me at the post to place an order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Suunto is a bargain, just checked and the current UK Retail price for a new one is Â£320









I'll try to remember to link to the What's New page.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Has Hawkey bought the Unisonic yet









Love that eterna matic


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Over half of the zippers have gone already









I've just place another order for a lot more.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy said:


> The Suunto is a bargain, just checked and the current UK Retail price for a new one is Â£320


That it is - I paid nearly that much for my used one! Hope they ordered a buffalo strap to go with


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

Put me down for two Roy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Has Hawkey bought the Unisonic yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't me...I'm all washed up at present...financially speaking.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello Roy

Will you be doing a special price for 5's or 10's of the cases? Foggy showed me one, they are pretty handy.

Si


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> "discount" ? Sorry Jon I have no idea what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone allready asked Si,,,,


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah, I know. No harm in trying though









Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sorry but with the VAT and postage to me etc. else I only make a few pence on them and the price is really as low as I can get them.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My dozen turned up today. Very nice they are too. Thanks for speedy delivery Roy


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> rhaythorne Posted Today, 10:20 AM
> 
> My dozen turned up today. Very nice they are too. Thanks for speedy delivery Roy


Ahhh the joy of living "next door" to your favourite watch shop!

I'll probably get mine a week from now....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

hakim said:


> > rhaythorne Posted Today, 10:20 AM
> >
> > Â My dozen turned up today. Very nice they are too. Thanks for speedy delivery RoyÂ
> 
> ...










This, of course, is the answer to PG's question about how I get through the week


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Just got mine in today. Fantastic little buggers. I love them









Packed mine in a plastic tupperware box with satchets of silica gel then in safe. Perfect!

Roy, once again, you come through with the goods









Also gave some away as presents and were much appreciated. Will definetly be ordering more soon.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Hakim,


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply, but I thought I'd already posted









Got my three last week & they're brill......Even fit a DN on bracelet!

The strap's lovely too, Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like 'em Chris.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry I haven't been around lately but work and life in general has been hectic.

Just purchased 4 of these cases and had a chat with Roy. What a nice guy he is and for once I have found someone who is not trying to fleece you.

Thinking of doing a small part exchange with him and when he asked me how much I wanted, he told me he could offer me more.........how often does this happen, NEVER.

Thanks for your HELP Roy

YOOUUURRRRR GRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEAAAAATTTTTTTT

usedmodel


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm blushing.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm blushing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY BLUSH.........Roy ................. It's the truth

Roy (different Roy..........No relative)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Roy,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 just laughed on Sunday when i opened my prezzie from Jase & Roy. That'll be some crap to do with watches then she said!

Actually Roy they are a great little idea the only other ones I've seen are the two watch version on another fora that I think are about Â£35!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> "discount" ? Sorry Jon I have no idea what that means


Sorry Roy, couldn't help thinking..........










Shylock, courtesy of WM Shakespear


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Forgot to mention my 5 turned up on Sat and theyre really great actually. nicely built and you defo cant go wrong for a fiver... all I ned now is a way of making a window in them so I dont have to guess which is which my feel... ohh bugger this is starting to sound like another thread...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damn, been away on holiday for a bit, I'm going to have to get me a couple of these! I was looking for something similar to transport watches to my holiday but couldn't find anything at a reasonable price (Sod's Law, really







)


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

The 4 I ordered arrived Thurday.

Thanks Roy.

Excellent value for money and something that watch collectors

have been looking out for, for years. Will be buying more of these later.

Roy, ask them if they can fit a little white panel, that we can write on it to

describe the contents.

NO..........Keep playing LUCKY DIP then

Roy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Got mine this morning, very nice!


----------

